# Too fast, new Toro Power Max 928 OAE (38840)



## jvkrause (Oct 21, 2020)

Just received delivery on new Toro 928. The first gear is way too fast. I slow throttle and have to east up on the drive lever. What the heck is going on? Is this normal? I am not finding this is adjustable, or is it?

Anyone else experienced this and have a remedy?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

first off, welcome to the SBF web forum, you have purchased a good machine, 
as to the machine which 928 the 5 digit model number will help us more, like is it a 388840? mine is a 38801, toro has and makes many models of each 928 and so on 

where did you buy it? a dealer or home depot. if HD there is a possibility the traction control linkage is not set up properly , the traction rod moves the friction drive disc on the wheel ,to far in it's one way to far out the other as to speed

check your PM's


----------



## jvkrause (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you, captchas. It’s a 38840, purchased new from a Toro dealer, not a big box store. I am going to reach out to my dealer too, but wanted to know if this is somewhat typical and/or adjustable.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you for letting us know that it was a dealer purchase. since brand new ! let them adjust the linkage to move the drive's friction wheel to the proper spot on thier dime . 
best of luck with the machine ,personally i think you will find it a hard working horse saving your back and shoulders


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jvkrause said:


> Just received delivery on new Toro 928. The first gear is way too fast. I slow throttle and have to east up on the drive lever. What the heck is going on? Is this normal? I am not finding this is adjustable, or is it?
> 
> Anyone else experienced this and have a remedy?


Congrats on the new machine and welcome to the forum. Yes the speed is easily adjustable. If you look underneath your dash you will see the threaded rod. Here's the measurement I took after adjusting mine. My first speed is pretty close to a crawler, a very slow speed now. You remove the split pin to release the bolt for adjustment. Usually the 2 washers will drop out as you pull the bolt out so you can turn to adjust. Just turn, replace the washers and split pin and recheck your speed.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's another great video from Paul at movingsnow.com :Toro video
This will show you what's going on inside the housing


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

THANKS ZAVIE.. his other about the 928 is also helpful


----------



## jvkrause (Oct 21, 2020)

Success! Thanks again, captchas and Zavie. I adjusted the speed via the threaded rod to match that in Zavie's photo and that did the trick. 

We just set an earliest/largest snowfall record yesterday in MN. I'm ready for the next snow now. Cheers!


----------



## hcarmich (Feb 19, 2021)

Good morning. I bought my machine yesterday, tried her out - and had the same problem - too fast in first gear. I adjusted the rod as suggested, but still too fast in first. I adjusted further out, and now reverse 1 is actually forward and reverse 2 works normally. I could live with using reverse 1 as forward 1 as the machine moves at a pace that I like (slow), but would like it to be adjusted properly. Any other suggestions are appreciated. Other than this, I am quite happy with the machine. Thank you


----------



## hcarmich (Feb 19, 2021)

guys any ideas??


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Pop off the belly pan and adjust the setting until the drive disc is just barely to the right of the center of the plate. That is as slow as it's going to get. BTW mine is very slow so I spend more time in 2nd speed setting than I thought.


----------



## hcarmich (Feb 19, 2021)

I will try that. If first is still to fast, will it hurt the machine if reverse 1 is actually forward 1 (but slow)? I can live with reverse 2 for reverse.

thanks!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

No nothing will be hurt, once you see how it works inside the adjustment will make more sense


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the sbf hcarmich


----------



## hcarmich (Feb 19, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the sbf hcarmich


thank you !! I appreciate the assistance


----------

